# Wheel spacers????



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

What are y'alls opinion on wheel spacers? Every since I lifted my bike, it seems that I roll it more times than not. My left ***** cheek is starting to get angry at me.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Put some on it... Alot of folks run them. 



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I got 1.5" all the way around with a 2 inch extreme lift and I love them. And makes a good looking stance.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd say do it. I've been considering some wheel spacers myself.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

After i put the 32's on my brute it was alot less stable. When i threw 2" wheel spacers on there it made a world of differance.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Do it !! I have a 2" lift in my brute and find it extremely tippy , on a few occasions a few of my riding buddies have jumped on my bike to move it while on a side ways slope ( helping out a rolled side x side that went down a embankment) and they jumped right back off because they said it felt as though it was going to tip over on them and it was scary lol . I cant put spacers on my bike because the trailer I use to haul it is only 4 ft wide and with my setup , if the bike gets any wider it won't fit on my trailer lol . But I have rode friends brutes in the past with spacers and love it .


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

So I'm thinking 1" spacers will be plenty. Any recommendations on brands?


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Superatv has them for like 54 bucks a pair and I believe it's free shipping too


----------

